# Big bear wont start



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys im having a problem with my big bear 400. I have spark, I have fuel, and compression. What I don't have is it running. I don't understand what the problem is the motor will turn over but nothing happens. Also the oil temp light flashes and it's not in gear. This is crazy pleaseee help i got a ride coming up Sunday and I wanna ride thank u.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gotta have them all, spark, fuel, air, compression... 

Though I'm not sure what could cause it to not be getting enough air to start, unless something is restricting it somewhere. 

Low battery maybe? Just not enough juice to get her running?

If the oil temp light flashes is it low on oil?

Sorry just throwing around first things that come to mind.


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Mechanic said its off time :/ this sucks more money down the drain


----------

